# N/A 2.0 8v Dyno's



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

1997 Golf 2.0 8v
106,XXX miles
Dyno: Dyno Dynamics @ KTR Performace - Ayer, MA
Stock OBDII 2.0 liter block 
VW OEM Windage tray
TM Tuning "Stage 6.2" CNC Ported & Polished OBDI head 
Stock size valve, undercut with 3-angle grind 
Decked .040" for a 10.75:1 compression ratio 
Neuspeed adjustable cam gear 
Techtonics Tuning HD dual valve springs 
Lightweight cam followers (OEM VW MKIV followers) 
Titanium retainers (10 grams a piece) 
G60 Corrado valve cover 
Bully Dog Performance filter & heat shield 
Ported OBDII throttle body 
USRT SRI manifold 
USRT Phenolic intake gasket 
USRT billit fuel rail with billet FPR cup
OBX T-304 Stainless steel 4-2-1 header 
42DD VR6 test pipe
Techtonics Tuning SS 2.25" cat-back w/ Borla muffler 
Techtonics Tuning custom program ECU chip 
Split Second ARC1 
Split Second ARM1 
MSD Blaster SS coil
Magnacor 8.5mm wires
Plug gap @ .035"
With an Autotech 270* camshaft:
127whp - 119 ft/lbs
Techtonics Tuning 276* camshaft: 
135whp - 127 ft/lbs
I expect I can hit 140 with the installation of a 288* camshaft. (which is currently in the plans







)


_Modified by tdogg74 at 8:49 AM 6-18-2007_


----------



## omra108 (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: N/A 2.0 8v Dyno's (tdogg74)*

that seems like a lot of work and money for those numbers. turbo or 16v would seem alot easier. just my 2 cents


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: N/A 2.0 8v Dyno's (tdogg74)*

very good dyno showing what a allmotor 8v can do......anymore people with graph's to compare with?


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: N/A 2.0 8v Dyno's (Corradokcid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradokcid* »_very good dyno showing what a allmotor 8v can do......anymore people with graph's to compare with?

2.0 liter 8v on ITBs, huge cam, ported head, Megasquirt....nice power in an A1.....


----------



## VWCR8ZY (May 10, 2006)

*Re: N/A 2.0 8v Dyno's (Andrew Stauffer)*

135 hp to the wheels? not bad at all for n.a. i am hoping mine is somewhere around those numbers.


----------



## Jetta2dr (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: N/A 2.0 8v Dyno's (tdogg74)*

Neat comparo.
You can easily see that the TT 276 has more torque from about 2200rpms on up. No "loss of lowend" that everyone talks about when going to bigger cams.


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: N/A 2.0 8v Dyno's (tdogg74)*

I pulled 122hp and 144ftlb with a 2.0 aba 10/1 288 solid cam! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: N/A 2.0 8v Dyno's (04 Rabbit Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04 Rabbit Man* »_I pulled 122hp and 144ftlb with a 2.0 aba 10/1 288 solid cam! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

What other mods? I would love to see that dyno plot. Post it!


----------



## BigMel (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: N/A 2.0 8v Dyno's (tdogg74)*

does your car sound normal or is it growling like a dragon?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: N/A 2.0 8v Dyno's (BigMel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigMel* »_does your car sound normal or is it growling like a dragon?









No, my car does _not_ 'growl like a dragon'.


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

*Re: N/A 2.0 8v Dyno's (tdogg74)*

My 2.0 aba has stock pistons and is cc to 10/1 comp the head is where it all at for my engine. the haed is aba cross flow w/feara one pice stainless valves and 7deg singel grove keapers. the valves have .025 clearance from each other. (that as big a valves we could fit).TT race springs and web cam reduced base circle 288D cam.
the engine is back in the shop getting more comp. and race pistons now. then may be we can see some real power!


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: N/A 2.0 8v Dyno's (Andrew Stauffer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Andrew Stauffer* »_
2.0 liter 8v on ITBs, huge cam, ported head, Megasquirt....nice power in an A1.....









if that's 160 horse, that's bonkers!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: N/A 2.0 8v Dyno's (Mk2enthusiast)*

What correction factor was that Dyno Dynamics machine run at? 1.15-17 like DD advises to approximate a poopy Dynojet?


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: N/A 2.0 8v Dyno's (84_GLI_coupe)*









Stock 2.0L bottom end, TT ported 84 GTI head, Schrick 274 cam, stock dual outlet manifold, TT downpipe and 2.25" exhaust, Haltech E6K tuned a little on the lean side.
With what I know now about tuning a SEM I could pick up a couple more HP.


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: N/A 2.0 8v Dyno's (J. Daniel)*

Mine was pretty dissapointing with ITB's and high comp and a good size cam


----------



## Wraith04 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: N/A 2.0 8v Dyno's (eurotrashrabbit)*

94' ABA crossflow 36K miles
Megasquirt MSnSE
Autotech 270* cam
Autotech cam gear 3* retarded
G60 24lb injectors
Cone filter, 3" inlet pipe into stock elbow
MKII dual manifold and DP
Magnaflow cat
TT 55mm exhaust and Dynomax muffler
115whp 120wtq


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: N/A 2.0 8v Dyno's (Wraith04)*


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: N/A 2.0 8v Dyno's (wolfy19)*

Could not get the fueling right on 40mm dellortos. Going back monday with new 45mm webers. Hoping to not peg the A/F ratio on the lean side
















While I'm in the dyno forum, what is the correction factor? Is it a comparison of conditions to a standard? Uncorrected I think it made 148.


----------



## J. Daniel (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: N/A 2.0 8v Dyno's (MkIIRoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIIRoc* »_
While I'm in the dyno forum, what is the correction factor? Is it a comparison of conditions to a standard? Uncorrected I think it made 148.

http://www.land-and-sea.com/dy...r.htm


----------

